

Create Animations/Transitions for iOS without code, free demo - nthState
http://www.nthState.com/Flux

======
nthState
Hi, I'm Chris, the developer of Flux Animations/Transitions. I've been working
on it since January. I built it to solve my own problem of working with a UX
guy, going back and forwards with him just tweaking an animation, so I decided
to make an app for him to use where I could just plug in the result.

I hope you find it useful, any questions, just ask!

